
San Francisco Homeless Project and Two Inspiring AltSchool Students - ramonvillasante
http://blog.altschool.com/san-francisco-homeless-project-and-two-inspiring-altschool-students
======
Alexsandros
These guys deserve high praise. They have an idea and try to realize it. I
want to believe that houses will be constructed. And many homeless people
could live comfortable. But I have some doubts about project extension. I
heard the similar few years ago. And earlier. Many funds pay for soup kitchen
and housing. Thousands of volunteers try to improve the standard of living of
homeless. But theirs number grows every year. Maybe it needs to find new
decisions?

